# FITA Barebow weight, total bow weight, and shot reaction.



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

As I have been learning, FITA rules require the unbraced bow pass through a 122mm ring. Olympic risers are designed to work with a full set of stabilizers. When shot without stabilizers many Olympic bows kick back toward the archer, thus the need for additional weight on the lower half of the riser. I thought it would be useful to gather images of different barebow setups in one place so we could look at folks goals and preferences with regard to bow stability, feel and shot reaction on bows without long rods and v-bar stabilization. 

Please post pictures of your setup and video of your barebow shot reaction. It would be nice to see what everyone is shooting. 

Here is a start:

27" Win & Win Inno Max
18.7 oz added weight
Total Bow weight 2.25 KG (just under 5 lb)









Shot reaction Video HERE

Rasyad


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Days like this I wish I had a youtube account...


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweet looking setup. How much weight do you have on the bottom there? That's very little kick up. 

Addendum: The neighbors don't mind you shooting there Rasyad haha? 

AN


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Best Moon 25" riser 1.3 Kg and with integral weight 1.7 Kg

Additional 190 gram Spigarelli screw in weight, for a total riser weight of ~ 1.9 Kg.
















(Sorry for the poor quality clip, it was shot at a high fps )


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

AN, no weight down low, only the 18.7 oz just below my hand. Neighbors are very friendly.

Greysides, 

Thanks for posting. Looks like our bows balance about the same. Is it typical for barebows to balance vertically from the pressure point like this? This is what coach Bernie advocates for fully stabilized rigs. HERE It makes total sense that Barebow speific risers with integral lower weights would have a straight forward shot reaction. How does the shot change if the lower weight is removed? Last, I am confused as to your total bow weight. 

Rasyad


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

rasyad said:


> Greysides,
> 
> Thanks for posting. Looks like our bows balance about the same. Is it typical for barebows to balance vertically from the pressure point like this?



My Gold Medalist with two screw in weights (250 and 350g) balances exactly the same. My wifes 23" Spig. Explorer with it's single integral weight and a 190g screw in balances with a slight backward lean of the upper limb.


This is a clip promoting the Spigarelli BB riser. Note the shot reaction.










> How does the shot change if the lower weight is removed? Last, I am confused as to your total bow weight.



On the Moon the main purpose of the extra screw is to hold the bowsling, in this case it does very little for the balance. Remove one integral weight and you start to get the backward upper limb after shot reaction.

The riser alone is listed as 1.3 Kg (1300 g). Each integral weight is 200 g. In BB mode it is then 1700 g or 1.7 Kg.

The extra weight in the middle bushing is 190 g for a total weight of 1890 g, or 1.89 Kg, ~ 1.9 Kg.

1 Kg is 2.2 lbs.

1.89 Kg is 4.158 lbs.


This is the bow reaction of Jane's bow:


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

This is a review I did on a Spigarelli Barebow. In it I test shot reaction by trying out various weight configurations from no weight, to internal weight and weight in the lower bushings.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Charles, that was interesting.


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

Charles,
I have not seen a review of your riser, thanks. I like the way the lower part of the riser is asymetrical to balance out the sight window asymetry side to side. Of the combinations you documented you did not use the centeral stabilizer location. My guess would be that using this location would project the weight forward more and result in a more vertical balance and shot reaction. 

Have you guys noticed changes in arrow flight or arrow impact related to low weight on the riser vs. forward weight? Did you make tuning changes to tiller of nock position related to weight position?

Rasyad


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

If memory serves, a weight is more effective low on the riser than in the middle. I would expect there to be consequences in terms of dynamic spine and tiller/NH due to the extra weight in the lower riser but can't remember much about dealing with them.


----------



## RockGuitarzan (Nov 20, 2014)

rasyad said:


> As I have been learning, FITA rules require the unbraced bow pass through a 122mm ring. Olympic risers are designed to work with a full set of stabilizers. When shot without stabilizers many Olympic bows kick back toward the archer, thus the need for additional weight on the lower half of the riser. I thought it would be useful to gather images of different barebow setups in one place so we could look at folks goals and preferences with regard to bow stability, feel and shot reaction on bows without long rods and v-bar stabilization.
> 
> Please post pictures of your setup and video of your barebow shot reaction. It would be nice to see what everyone is shooting.
> 
> ...


Just got the Inno Max. What manufacturer makes that 18.7 oz weight? Can I have details of your weight configuration? I plan to do some bare bow as well. Thanks!


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

The Vanquish is bit of a tank coming in at 2.1kg. The Video was last year and only Stringwalking around 4 weeks (-15C as well) and only had Spig 250g BB weight, it now has the bespoke 350g Stolid Bull weight.

The bar in front on the grip was a bit awkward when I first got the riser, lots of experimenting has got me a more comfy hold now.


----------



## Josh_RN (Dec 28, 2013)

:moviecorn


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

:set1_applaud:


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi all,

I been shooting a couple of month now with my 70" setup, no sight, single 30" stab w/ 3oz weight.
(riser is a basic SF axiom+L)

I like my 30" stab, but I am starting to think about going the barebow route.


So I am wondering which riser weight I should buy?
I am looking to keep it as light as possible. (have some pinch nerve issue on the left side of my neck, bowhand is my left arm)

would just adding the "X-Spot Stainless Steel 8 oz.Counter-Weight" do much of anything?
like preventing the top limb from kicking back
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/x-spot-stainless-steel-8-oz-counter-weight.html

or is more weight needed?

I have met a couple of locals with spigarelli risers, their setup just feels really heavy to me.
one guy had the two internal weights add, the other guy had the two internal weight plus 12oz/8oz on the main/low stab bushings.


the other option I am thinking is using a 12" stab.


more weights by x-spot
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bow...lizer-weights.html?___SID=U&manufacturer=2281


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

If you shoot NFAA barebow, you can still use the 30" stab

If you shoot NFAA Traditional, you can use a 12" stab

WA barebow limits is the 12.2 cm ring that the riser and weights must fit through.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Mr. Roboto said:


> If you shoot NFAA barebow, you can still use the 30" stab
> 
> If you shoot NFAA Traditional, you can use a 12" stab
> 
> WA barebow limits is the 12.2 cm ring that the riser and weights must fit through.


Since there's been talk of multiple weights for balance/making it sit, as I understand it the difference is that NFAA trad you can use a stab but only one such thing, and WA BB while you can't have a stab you can use multiple weights in different spots but the whole apparatus has to squeeze within the ring?

I ask in part because I'm mostly doing Texas' SYWAT series under NFAA trad rules this year, but want a setup that flies as both NFAA trad and WA BB if I cross back over.

Maybe the more precise way of asking it, is does a second WA weight run afoul of NFAA trad?


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

Raysad,
You won't get a true shot reaction with a wrist sling. I wrist sling will catch any bow. Nice loose grip, but to get a true shot reaction you need to use a finger sling, guarantee it won't shoot the same.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Azzurri said:


> Since there's been talk of multiple weights for balance/making it sit, as I understand it the difference is that NFAA trad you can use a stab but only one such thing, and WA BB while you can't have a stab you can use multiple weights in different spots but the whole apparatus has to squeeze within the ring?
> 
> I ask in part because I'm mostly doing Texas' SYWAT series under NFAA trad rules this year, but want a setup that flies as both NFAA trad and WA BB if I cross back over.
> 
> Maybe the more precise way of asking it, is does a second WA weight run afoul of NFAA trad?


Yes. It is not allowed in NFAA Trad. One 12" or less stab


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

cheeney said:


> Raysad,
> You won't get a true shot reaction with a wrist sling. I wrist sling will catch any bow. Nice loose grip, but to get a true shot reaction you need to use a finger sling, guarantee it won't shoot the same.


Wrist sling or finger sling, all of that stuff is *after* the arrow is long gone.


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

Warbow said:


> Wrist sling or finger sling, all of that stuff is *after* the arrow is long gone.


I agree, i meant his bow probably will not sit that vertical after the shot without the wrist sling.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Gillo G2 with custom weights made by me. I don't know how much weight I have added, but here is a shot reaction in my basement. It's pretty balanced.


----------

